# Weekly competition 2007-45 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,MMG,FMC,MM,PM,Relay)



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2007)

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F' L' U' B' D' L B R F2 U' L2 F' R' F' U2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 U L2 U
*2. *B' L' D2 B2 U L D F' R' F' L' D F L2 U2 B2 L U' F2 R D2 R2 U2 B L2
*3. *U' R U2 L2 F2 R U' B2 U2 L' F' R U2 B L' F2 R2 F R' F2 R' D' L2 B L2
*4. *B' U' F' L2 U B2 R D R' U B D' R F L U2 L F' L D2 F U R' F' U2
*5. *R U B U R2 D2 R2 D R2 D' R' B L2 U' R U2 F D2 R' U L' F L' F R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 U L' R2 D2 F2 L' B' F R2 D U2 B2 F2 R D U2 B' F L' F2 L R2 B2 U'
*2. *L' U' L' R' U' L' F L2 D2 L B' D U R' U' L R B2 D U' B' L2 B L' R'
*3. *L' D2 L R2 F D U2 L2 D U2 B' R2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' D L' R2 B D2 U2 L2 B
*4. *F2 D' U' L R' B D2 F2 L2 R' F2 R2 U' R' B2 D B2 R2 D R2 B' F2 R' F2 D2
*5. *D2 U F R' B' D' B2 D2 U L R2 B2 U' L' R2 U' B F L R D R B D U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' R' D U2 L R2 D U L' R D' U B' F U' L2 B F L' U' B' U R2 U' R2
*2. *D2 L F' L R B' U2 R B2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R D' L' B' F' D' B' F' R F'
*3. *L R2 B L2 R U2 B D2 R B2 U' L' R2 D' R' D2 L R F L2 R F R' B' F
*4. *R F' L R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 U L R' F2 U' B' D' R' D U' B F2 D' L'
*5. *D' F' L2 B' F' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 D R2 F' U' L D' U' B F U2 L R' U' L2 B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *u2 r R2 f' D' u L2 r' R' f L R2 D u' U2 F2 R2 u' L' u' L r2 R2 F L D2 u2 U B' f F' u2 f' F U B U' R2 B L2
*2. *u2 B2 f' F' D u' U' B' f2 F2 R' U2 F r' R F2 D u2 U B' u B' D2 F L' B2 L r' R D' L r' B2 f F' L' r' u R2 B'
*3. *L2 r2 R2 F R' D' U2 f' L2 u2 L2 B u2 f' F2 D2 U2 B' L2 R' U2 L u' B' f F' r2 f L R D2 U B u U L' B F u2 R2
*4. *u B F2 R2 B' F2 D2 u2 U2 f u2 L' R u2 B' u2 r D' L' r R f D2 u' L u F' r f2 L B f' F2 R B2 f2 u' r2 R' U
*5. *f2 D2 u' U' r D B2 F u U' r2 F2 D2 U' F' L2 r f' U' L2 B r' R2 D2 B f' F2 u2 U L f U2 f F2 u2 r B2 D L R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *U F D2 d2 u' f2 u' U' l2 r' R2 D2 d F d b' R2 D2 U2 B' L' u B2 D L2 r2 R' F R' u b' f' F u' r' B2 b' f F2 l f2 D2 u2 B' b d r' f F D2 l' u' U' B2 d2 B' D U2 b2 F'
*2. *B b' u B2 u B' l' R2 f' l f2 R' b U2 b l2 D U2 B' f2 F r' u2 l' r' b l2 B' f2 F d' b2 f2 F' r2 d U' B2 b f F u2 l f2 D' F R' f2 D2 l2 B' f2 F L2 u' L' l' r2 R' U'
*3. *F2 d' l' U B' l f2 l U' B F' r U2 l' d2 u' L' r b' D d' u' B2 b L2 r2 R f U' L' l2 r R' B b f' F2 u' L2 d B R B R2 D u B2 f2 F' l' B' d' b' f2 l R' B' b2 d' L'
*4. *u U2 r' d L l' r d2 B L2 l r2 b F L f d2 l d2 R u l2 D U2 r2 F' d2 r' R' F2 R B2 L' D2 R' B D2 u2 f' F2 u2 b2 d' U f2 F' r2 B2 u' f2 R F2 d R2 u2 R F2 l R b
*5. *u' U2 l D d' R' D' d' U' f2 U' L2 d2 u' L r F d' B2 r2 B2 b2 F' L' b F u' B2 U b2 L' d' F D F2 D2 d2 u f2 D d2 u2 L' l2 r2 d' u2 L' r2 D' B2 r U' r' F' l2 r D u2 U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R U R U2 R' F2 U' L2 B' L D2 R D' R D B2 U2 R D F' D2 R D B
*2. *B' D F2 R2 F U2 R2 B U R' B' D' L2 D R U2 L F L2 F' R' F' R2 D B2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F' D' B' F2 D' B' D2 U B F D' U' F2 D L F2 D' L' R D' U R' U' F2
*2. *B2 F2 L R B F R F2 R F U2 L' R2 B2 F D' L2 U' R' B2 L' B2 U L2 F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 r2 u2 L' r B f' D u B' r2 f F' u' L' f U' r2 F' r' f u' B f L' f2 D B D U' r' R2 B2 f F2 L' f2 F2 U2 R
*2. *D2 f F' D B L r R' B f2 r' u L' r' R B2 f2 F D u F u r B f' F2 r R' F' L' R' D' u' U B' F R2 u U F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *r' D' d b2 f2 u' L l2 r' R' D L' R b' r2 D' b u2 l' B2 b' u l D2 d2 r2 F' R2 f2 r' B' b2 d2 L2 F' u' U' B L' l' r R' b L' r' B2 b' f' F l2 D' d u2 U' F L' b' R2 u2 U'
*2. *l' b2 D' L' d' l B2 b f F2 r b' f U R2 d' u U2 R2 D2 r' b' d2 B' r U B' b D2 d' u U' b R2 U B' b f2 L' l2 r' u2 l2 f F' l2 r b' f' R' d2 U' B' U' L l' b L b2 U2

*Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) L U L F U' L2 D F U2 F' R U F' R2 B2 R' U2 B2 R D2 R2 F' D' B U'
*1. *(3x3x3) R' U' B' U L2 R' B2 F D' B' U2 B' R' B' D2 R B F L2 R2 B D U L2 U
*1. *(4x4x4) D2 B2 f F' r' U2 L' R' B' U B' f' F' U' F' U' L r2 R2 B2 r' u' F2 r2 F L r u U' L2 r R' D2 B f L B' f F' R
*1. *(5x5x5) L2 u L2 R' D' d F D2 L' b' f l B2 b' D' B' D' u2 R u2 b' R2 d2 U L' l' r2 R D2 d b L' R B d R2 F2 D' F' d' u' r2 R' D' d' u2 r2 u' r d' u2 U' B2 b d2 r' f F2 d b'

*Square-1*
*1. *0,-3 / 6,3 / 5,3 / 1,1 / 0,2 / 3,0 / -4,1 / -3,3 / 6,0 / 0,4 / 5,5 / 6,1 / 1,0 / -1,0 / 0,1 / -5,5 /
*2. *0,5 / 0,4 / 3,3 / 3,4 / -4,4 / 0,1 / 6,0 / 6,4 / -4,1 / 6,4 / 0,1 / 0,3 / 2,5 / 3,0 / 6,3 / 2,3
*3. *0,6 / 6,3 / -3,3 / -1,0 / 0,1 / 3,0 / -2,0 / 0,2 / 3,0 / 0,3 / 2,4 / 6,2 / 0,3 / -1,2 / 0,4 / 6,0 / 4,0 / 0,4
*4. *-2,2 / 6,0 / 6,3 / 0,1 / 0,2 / -4,0 / 0,3 / -4,3 / -3,0 / 0,1 / -2,4 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 0,4 / 2,2 / 0,4 / -2,2 /
*5. *0,-1 / 6,0 / 0,4 / 0,3 / 0,2 / -2,1 / -4,5 / 4,1 / -4,0 / 6,0 / 4,0 / 4,2 / 2,0 / 6,0 / -4,4 / 2,3 / 0,3 /

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. Currently I will give scrambles by his scrambler, but in the future I might provide scrambles with less moves. Let me (and him) know what you think!)
*1. *D3 c3 f D2 e4 B3 C2 E3 A f2 D f2 C4 F4 d e f3 b3 c d F3 A2 d3 c4 a3 e4 C4 E2 c2 d4 c4 F3 e3 f D3 f2 a4 b4 e f4 e4 d a b3 a3 b2 e4 d2 B2 f2 b4 d e3 B C4 f D2 f4 D2 f2
*2. *b D4 e B3 E2 e a3 e3 f2 a2 b4 e3 a3 c f2 C3 A2 B4 f2 e3 d4 a4 b3 f C f2 a b d F4 d4 c a2 e f2 e2 a2 c F c f2 a f3 D4 a3 c2 d B3 b2 d4 c b4 a4 c4 a c4 b2 c4 a2 e4
*3. *b2 d3 f D2 b2 a4 d c4 d4 a c a4 d4 f4 e4 B2 E4 f C3 d4 e3 B3 C3 f3 a4 f4 C4 A4 B3 C c4 b3 a f3 a2 c2 F4 f a4 d2 c2 a4 c2 a e3 C2 b4 d4 e4 d3 F3 b2 E2 e2 B4 b2 d4 a2 c3 F
*4. *d4 e4 C2 A2 F2 f3 C e4 f3 e2 d3 F2 B2 A4 b2 d3 a3 d2 f a4 e2 C2 b2 c4 f3 b2 a2 e4 d4 e4 B2 d2 c d4 B f3 C c b f D2 f3 a2 f D f2 D2 E e4 f4 D4 F2 B3 a2 d3 B3 F3 d2 f3 a4
*5. *F3 c f4 b c f D b2 E4 f4 D4 C c f4 b4 e3 d4 f2 a4 b f3 C4 E3 A3 c E2 b4 E3 c2 d4 f e a f4 e2 B4 f e B2 d2 e C D4 F2 f2 a3 f C f2 a4 b2 a b d4 B4 d c2 F2 c4 F2
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ Y--
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y++
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- Y--
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ Y--
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- Y--
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y--
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y--
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- Y--
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y--
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y--
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y--
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l r b u L B U' B U B' L R L' R' U' R' B' U' L U
*2. *l b U' B U' R B R' L R' U R' B' L B' U' L' B U L'
*3. *r' b' B' R' B L' R L R' L' U L B' L U L U' R' U' B
*4. *l' r b u L' U B' U' B U' R' B R L B' L' U' R B' R'
*5. *l r u' B' U' L U' L' R' U' L' R' L R' L R' L' B' L R

*Fewest Moves*
*1. **1. *F' L2 R D U2 R U' R D U2 L R B2 F D' U B2 F' D' B' U L' R D U' L2 R' U F' L2 D' R F' R2 F' L B L D' U' B' F2 D' L' U2 (45 moves original)
D F' R U B' D' U2 R' B2 D' L2 B U2 B' D F2 R' U (18f moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.

I will try to get 1 weeks results posted every night. They will become available at http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. Because this competition started a bit later, I will accept results for this competition untill tuesday. That means that next monday and tuesday you will be able to post results for this weeks competition as well as next weeks competition

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2007)

2: 4.06, 3.92, (2.88), (4.41), 3.44=>3.81 nice
3: 10.53, 12.86, (15.03), (9.88), 13.14=>12.18 nice
oh: 27.66, 28.61, 25.80, (25.27), (29.13)=>27.36 bad
4: 55.92 OP, 57.91 O, 55.33 O, (1:01.25 P), (49.30) (OLL skip)=>56.39 lets see how solves with a parity can be much better than solves without. The last one was actually quite bad but without parites and an OLL skip it's suddenly good again.
5: 1:36.89, (2:06.63), (1:29.92), 1:32.03, 1:41.25=>1:36.72 hmf
s1: (30.59), (1:16.09), 38.03, 46.38, 39.75=>41.39
py: 12.86, 13.81, (9.08), 13.27, (15.13)=>13.31 yuk
m: 1.16, (1.09), 1.25, (1.31), 1.11=>1.17
mm: 3.20, 3.14, (3.59), (2.93), 3.16=>3.17
--BLD--
2x2a: 51.13 dang this could be Matyi's 3x3 time..
2x2b: 30.80
3x3a: 2:11.96 http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=l9EA5ZKf_u4


----------



## Henrik (Dec 18, 2007)

Henrik 
Magic: 1.06, 1.04, 1.05, (DNF), 1.04 => 1.05 sec avg.
This is what I could come up with today
2x2: (6.81), 5.31, (3.35), 5.66, 6.19 => 5.72
That was good or ok solves for me, a mix of EG, Ortega and Guimond.
3x3: 18.63, 18.89, 16.61, (20.05), (15.47) => 18.04 
If I hadn't had that 20 then i might have had a better avg if it had been sub 18.
3x3 OH: (25.20), 35.44, 29.58, 33.79, (39.04) => 32.97 
All under 40 sec and two under 30 sec that is really good for me.
3x3 BLD: 3:59.28 and 4:26.47
I wanted to make sure I got them solved but I should have done faster.
Master Magic: 2.99, (3.07), 2.71, (2.65), 2.96 => 2.89 
This was really nice Im happy with these times now I have to do them officially.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 18, 2007)

2x2x2: 7.38
8.01 7.38 6.77 (5.28) (9.35)

3x3x3: 21.75
20.48 20.50 (20.03) 24.27 (24.33)

4x4x4: 1:37.35
(1:33.75) 1:35.82 (1:47.37) 1:41.21 1:35.02

5x5x5: 2:04.72
2:02.36 2:09.70 (1:52.19) (2:11.44) 2:02.13

3x3x3 OH: 1:00.12
57.98 58.97 (DNF) 1:03.43 (53.18)

Overall dissatisfactory, but I guess I can live with it...


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 19, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2: 7.18, 6.44, DNF, 6.59, 5.90 --> *6.73*
3: 16.72, 16.83, DNF, 15.78, 17.34 --> *16.96* DNF was a wrong G perm
O: 30.86, 32.88, 34.81, 25.81, 30.90 --> *31.54*
4: 1:29.09, 1:13.28, 1:19.27, 1:24.37, 1:16.94 --> *1:20.19* so many parities, so much time.
5: 1:45.44, 2:17.93, 2:03.09, 2:07.71, 2:09.90 --> *2:06.90* may be a new PB. Choked on the others though.


----------



## Jack (Dec 20, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2: 7.35
7.59, 6.93, (4.86), 7.53. (9.58)

3x3x3: 15.82
15.58, (15.44), 15.94, (22.06), 15.94

3x3x3 OH: 26.99
(20.19), (37.56), 27.34, 22.43, 31.19

4x4x4: 1:23.82
(1:07.43), (1:26.28 P), 1:22.65 P, 1:25.41 OP, 1:23.41 P

Very slow, my 4x4 pops much too often. Nearly 40 seconds taken on 3x3 solving for most of the solves...

5x5x5: 2:42.66
(2:53.47), 2:45.02, 2:42.22, 2:40.75, (2:30.81)

Pyraminx: 13.86
(21.06), (6.44), 12.69, 14.08, 14.81

I just got my pyraminx yesterday, it is a really fun puzzle! That second solve was really easy.

Square-1: 53.19
(51.68), (1:04.46), 51.93, 54.03, 53.62

Megaminx: 2:33.19
(2:49.55), 2:26.28, (2:17.22), 2:37.27, 2:36.03

Relay: 4:45.86 O

FMC: DNF

This was my first DNF at fewest moves.  I did find a fairly good F2L for the inverse scramble (U' R F2 D' B U2 B' L2 D B2 R U2 D B U' R' F D'). Do premoves L U then: U D2 R' F D R' x' L' U L2 F2 y' U F R U R' F U F. I couldn't find anything good after that though, and I ran out of time.

BLD

2x2x2: 43.14
2x2x2: DNF (1:04.28)

3x3x3: DNF
3x3x3: 3:51.83


----------



## Pedro (Dec 20, 2007)

2x2
(12.92), 11.40, (5.78), 7.35, 8.15 -> 8.97
did the wrong alg at the first one, and took forever to see the permutation at the second...the 5.78 may be my PB, not sure...

3x3
(21.81), (13.97), 16.14, 16.47, 14.81 -> 15.81
Yeah, that's what I call consistency 

3x3 OH
28.06, 28.19, (32.13), 30.22, (25.83) -> 28.82
Yay...that was...BAD!


----------



## Leo (Dec 20, 2007)

2x2
11.09 12.16 (14.76) 13.44 (6.47) = 12.23 better than average, I really should learn Guimond...

3x3
25.73 30.17 (33.33) (20.83) 24.83 = 26.91 Would've been a decent average of 12 for me, but this was of 5 :s

4x4
Not a bad average for me xD

3:01.48, 2:54.03, (3:12.64), 2:57.00, (2:25.25) = 2:54.08


----------



## Let1Hang (Dec 20, 2007)

*3x3x3 cube orientation before scramble?*

Is there a standard orientation of the cube to use when scrambling the cube? For example, white on top and green in front?

I'm thinking about getting into this weeks competition and I couldn't find anything in the rules/regulations for these competitions regarding this.

Thanks!
Craig


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2007)

Let1Hang said:


> Is there a standard orientation of the cube to use when scrambling the cube? For example, white on top and green in front?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting into this weeks competition and I couldn't find anything in the rules/regulations for these competitions regarding this.
> 
> ...



Yes. White on top and green in front:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#scrambling

The first post in this thread states:


> We follow the official WCA rules for all events.


so this rule applies.

If you scramble it this way, you're most accurately emulating an in-person competition. But I doubt Arnaud would kick someone out for scrambling it a different way.


----------



## Let1Hang (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification Mike! I haven't read any of the numerous WCA rules and I have never been in a competition. I will scramble in that manner. I hope to have some results by tomorrow evening at the latest. I'm expecting somewhere around 50-55 seconds.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 20, 2007)

2: 4.28, (5.51), 3.57, 4.53, (1.79 lucky) --> 4.13 grr Erik
video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLOvOT3P-Os

3: 15.19, (15.00), 15.32, 15.30, (15.62) --> 15.27 consistent
video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1p5onYpv2c

3OH: 36.33, 35.33, (41,06), 32.16, (31.59) --> 34.60 man I'm getting worse

4: (1:19.74 O), (1:13.67 OP), 1:17.86 OP, 1:18.06 P, 1:16.52 O --> 1:17.48 not great

5: 2:48.50, 2:51.50, (2:53.75), 2:49.47, (2:45.33) --> 2:49.82 I never practice

2BLD: 41.21, 44.82

3BLD: 2:53.94, 2:18.47 that second one was awesome (second best ever!)

Relay: 4:23.44
2: 0:05
5: 2:40
4: 1:20 OP
3: 0:18

Fewest Moves: 32 moves
Scramble: D F' R U B' D' U2 R' B2 D' L2 B U2 B' D F2 R' U
Solution: B2 R' L2 B R' L2 U D L' U' F' U F' U' F U D F D' F D F D' F R F L F' R' F L' F' (32)
Explanation:
2x2x2: B2 R' L2 B R' L2 U (7)
Almost 2x2x3: D (1)
Cross: L' (1)
3rd slot: U' F' U F' U' F U (7) 
4th slot: D F D' F D F D' F (8) This leaves a 3 cycle of corners
3 cycle: R F L F' R' F L' F' (8)
I could not find a good insertion (I'm bad at finding them), so just did it at the end

I might do megaminx too


----------



## sam (Dec 20, 2007)

Master Magic=2.28 (2.47) (2.22) 2.27 2.30 -> 2.28 Need to warm up...
Magic=1.15 1.31 1.21 1.15 1.19 -> 1.18 good
having terrible 3x3 and 2x2 times now... will do it later.


----------



## aznblur (Dec 21, 2007)

2: 9.28, 10.94, (7.16), (13.59), 10.14 --> 10.20
3: (23.99), (17.20), 18.52, 20.67, 19.29 --> 19.93 Should've warmed up first.
4: (1:51.91), 1:48.98, (1:20.52), 1:25.69, 1:31.79 --> 1:35.68 Haven't practised in a while, horrible times >.>
5: (2:23.96), 2:27.29, 2:33.88, 2:33.55, (2:42.33) --> 2:32.20 This was alright, apart from the damn centre corner twists which lost me like 5 seconds.
Relay: 4:39.31


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 21, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
----------------
fewest moves: 36 HTM

D2 F' D F' U R2 L F2 D' F D' F' L F L' F' U L' U' L' F' L2 D' L' D2 R D' L D R' F D' F' L' F' R'

pseudo 2x2x2: D2 F' D F' U R2
pseudo 2x2x3: L F2 D' F D'
pseudo F2L minus c/e pair: F' L F L' F' U L' U'
last pair: L' F' L2 D' L' D . 
OLL: L D F D' F' L'
Line it all back up: F' R'

Insert [D R D', L] at the dot to fix 3 corners and cancel 5 moves.

Nothing special. I really felt the time pressure this time, I finished with seconds to spare again. I had the hardest time finding a short 2x2x3 and ended up just trying to find a short pseudo 2x2x3 and luckily it worked out to sub-40. I want to be able to do better than this, I felt so rushed during the whole hour :-(

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 21, 2007)

Mike Hughey:
2x2x2: (11.85), 10.21, 11.30, (9.35), 10.83 = 10.78
3x3x3: 32.75, 31.52, 34.55, (30.05), (39.33) = 32.94
3x3x3 OH: 1:07.87, 1:02.77, 1:03.16, (57.42), (1:08.11) = 1:04.60
4x4x4: 2:18.03, (2:18.77 O), (1:44.85), 2:11.86 P, 2:03.15 P = 2:11.01
5x5x5: 3:12.00, (3:29.03), 3:28.13, (3:04.83), 3:13.50 = 3:17.88
All 5 of these are better than last week! The 3:04.83 on the 5x5x5 is my new personal best.

2x2x2 BLD: DNF (55.78), 1:10.56 = 1:10.56
3x3x3 BLD: 3:02.39, 3:15.03 = 3:02.39
4x4x4 BLD: 18:16.56, 16:24.68 = 16:24.68
5x5x5 BLD: 38:30.83, DNF (34:32.32) = 38:30.83
Memorization - 4x4x4: 7:45, 7:30; 5x5x5: 16:00, 15:30. 5x5x5 DNF was mismemorized - I was off by 4 central edges and 5 wings. I realized I was wrong when I was solving and had central edge parity but no matching corner parity. I hate when that happens!

Relay: 6:42.55

Square-1: (1:20.76), (2:49.14), 1:28.40, 1:44.23, 2:16.70 P = 1:49.78
Hah! Finally under 2 minutes. Only one parity helps. On the 2:49 I got confused trying to make it cubic.

Magic: (2:75), (7.58), 2.99, 3.99, 3.65 = 3.54
Master Magic: 7.52, (5.87), 6.92, (7.54), 6.06 = 6.83
No time to really practice these this week.

MegaMinx: (3:38.65), 3:59.15, 3:57.10, (4:00.74), 3:43.83 = 3:53.36
Yes! Under 4 minutes!

Pyraminx: (38.24), (21.53), 25.37, 25.76, 27.77 = 26.30

Fewest Moves: 47 moves
R F' L2 F2 D2 B U F' D F U2 F L F2 R2 B R' B2 R B D' R2 D B R' U R' U' B' D B R B' R' D' R D U R2 D' R' D R2 U' R D' R'
2-extended cross: R F' L2 F2 D2 B U F' D F U2 F L F2
3rd pair: R2 B R' B2 R B
4th pair: D' R2 D B R2 B'
OLL: B R U R' U' B' D B R B' R' D'
PLL: R D U R2 D' R' D R2 U' R D' R'
Between 4th pair and OLL, R2 B' B R cancel to R'.
I'm still not getting any good at this. But that's okay - I'll keep trying.


----------



## tim (Dec 21, 2007)

*4x4x4 BLD*
Best: DNF
1.) DNF (8:23, messed up an algorithm...)
2.) DNF (10:01, messed up an algorithm...)

great start of the day...


----------



## hdskull (Dec 21, 2007)

*Sikan Li*

*2x2x2*: 6.56, (5.69), 6.78, (7.17), 6.06=> 6.47
Good.
*3x3x3*: (14.91), 17.34, 17.44, 18.17, (20.70) => 17.42
Sloppy G-perm on 20.70.
*3x3x3 OH*: 29.30, 29.55, (32.61), (26.72), 29.41 => 29.42
Decent average, but I need to practice. Very consistent(the ones that counted, lol).
*4x4x4*: 2:07.19 O, (2:13.22 OP), 2:00.04 OP, (1:44.03 O), 1:56.58 O => 2:01.27
Didn’t cube 4x4 for awhile, I’ve been getting more consistent in BLD.
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF(56.91), 54.44 => 54.44
*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:25.70, 3:12.76 => 2:25.70
Bad 2nd solve.


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 22, 2007)

*3x3x3 BLD*
(1st: 1:22,22)
2nd: 1:09,85
Second one was nice  7/18 success rate today, including a 9 DNF streak.


----------



## guusrs (Dec 23, 2007)

Fewest moves: 30 moves
scramble: D F' R U B' D' U2 R' B2 D' L2 B U2 B' D F2 R' U 
My solve: D' U R2 D2 B' L U D F' U D' B L B' L' B U' L D' L' U L D F L2 F2 D F D' L2 
explanation: 
2x2x3: D' U R2 D2 B' L U D F' U D' B(12)
F2L: L B' L' B.L F L2 F2 D F D' (24)
leaving a corner 3-cycle, insertion at dot: U' L D' L' U L D L' cancelling 2 moves.
Greetz
Guus


----------



## brad711 (Dec 23, 2007)

*My times*

2x2: 32.83
(51.56) 34.42 24.90 (21.78) 39.17

3x3: 42.14
39.98 42.96 (39.67) 43.38 (1:31.76 Major pop, pieces scattered across the floor…)

3x3 OH: 1:28.28
1:34.63 1:28.25 (1:35.42) (52.56) 1:22.53

4x4: 6:36.94
5:40.82 7:09.90 7:00.94 (5:35.70) (7:21.26)

2x2 BLD:
(3:17.54 DNF only 1 permute off!) (2:35.86 DNF only 1 permute off yet again)

Not good... The 4x4 is terrible usually I average 4:30, which is also terrible. BLD was really close, but that's ok because I've only been able to solve BLD since yesterday.


----------



## TimC (Dec 23, 2007)

2x2x2: 
1. (10.13)
2. 10.62
3. (14.54)
4. 14.18
5. 13.49
Avg. = 12.76

3x3x3
1. 25.86
2. (20.83)
3. (32.58)
4. 30.91
5. 26.39
Avg. = 27.72 (Ahh, pretty inconsistent + bad times I'd say)

2x2x2 BLD:
1. 2:34.33
2. DNF (Ahh, I can't believe I messed this one up)

Relay:
1. 8:50.13
(My first try at this)


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Dec 23, 2007)

Magic:
Times: 0,81 0,81 (0,77) (0,86) 0,84
Avg: 0,82
HAVE FUN, Mr. Bouchard.


----------



## Hiram (Dec 23, 2007)

3x3x3 BLD:
1st: 1:06.81
2nd: DNF

Second one of by 2 fliped edges with 1:06.20.


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 23, 2007)

Hiram said:


> 3x3x3 BLD:
> 1st: 1:06.81
> 2nd: DNF
> 
> Second one of by 2 fliped edges with 1:06.20.




Don't do that, Konrad!


----------



## alltooamorous (Dec 23, 2007)

3x3x3
1. D2 U L' R2 D2 F2 L' B' F R2 D U2 B2 F2 R D U2 B' F L' F2 L R2 B2 U'
2. L' U' L' R' U' L' F L2 D2 L B' D U R' U' L R B2 D U' B' L2 B L' R'
3. L' D2 L R2 F D U2 L2 D U2 B' R2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' D L' R2 B D2 U2 L2 B
4. F2 D' U' L R' B D2 F2 L2 R' F2 R2 U' R' B2 D B2 R2 D R2 B' F2 R' F2 D2
5. D2 U F R' B' D' B2 D2 U L R2 B2 U' L' R2 U' B F L R D R B D U

1. (39.34)
2. 34.17
3. 36.94
4. 37.75
5. (33.23)
Average: 36.29

Actually did pretty good compared to what I usually get lol.


----------



## joey (Dec 24, 2007)

*3x3* (22.98) 19.48 16.84 (16.07) 18.81 *Average* 18.37
Pretty bad, its late and I'm not that warm.

*2x2* 5.68 6.36 5.94 (8.20) (4.87) *Average* 5.99
Woah, this is very good for me.

*2x2 BLD* 31.34 31.39
I made mistakes on both of these.

*3x3 BLD* 1:41.55


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm very interested in Per's skeleton then 2 corner cycle insertions technique now that I understand FMC a little better than the first time Per showed me this approach. I tried it on this week's scramble and found an improvement to my solution (obviously this is just practice, and does not count as my competition solve).

U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L' U B' F2 D2 L' U F' R' F2 R U R' U R2 U2 R U R' U' B U' F2 U B' U' (33 HTM)

Here is how I constructed it. First do premove F2, then the skeleton is:

2x2x2: . L2 U B' F2 D2 L'
pseudo-2x2x3: U F' R' F2
solve the remaining edges: R U R' U R2 U2 R U R' : U2

This leaves 2 double swaps in the corners where each double swap has unbalanced orientation of the two pieces. These cases I solve using 2 three cycles and therefore insert [U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L] at the dot and {U' B U' F2 U B' U' F2 U2} at the colon. The best part is that the insertion at the end cancels the last turn of the skeleton and the application of the premove when the scramble is done correctly, cancelling 4 moves!

Ok so this scramble is still sup-30, but still it is my very first ever attempt at edges first, and I think I didn't do so badly for a first attempt ;-) I will definitely have to try this again, this was fun. May I ask, Per, how you approach solving the last edges after building the 2x2x3, and how on earth do you optimize the two corner insertions in under an hour?? I am humbled after now having actually tried this technique.

Chris


----------



## hdskull (Dec 24, 2007)

Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) said:


> Magic:
> Times: 0,81 0,81 (0,77) (0,86) 0,84
> Avg: 0,82
> HAVE FUN, Mr. Bouchard.



Is this because of his challenge to overtake this world record ? haha


----------



## guusrs (Dec 24, 2007)

cmhardw said:


> Ok so this scramble is still sup-30, but still it is my very first ever attempt at edges first, and I think I didn't do so badly for a first attempt ;-) I will definitely have to try this again, this was fun. May I ask, Per, how you approach solving the last edges after building the 2x2x3, and how on earth do you optimize the two corner insertions in under an hour?? I am humbled after now having actually tried this technique.
> 
> Chris



Hello Chris, well done, I seldom use this technique and it cost me a lot of time. I only once did a double-corner insertion within the hour and I doubt if Per ever used it within a one hour solution, unless he uses his Cube Companion software which is allowed for FMC at Dan's site but not for this or official competition.

Guus


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 24, 2007)

*2x2x2*: 9.78 9.68 8.43 10.47 8.34 = *9.30*
*3x3x3*: 23.09 29.11 27.50 27.06 25.88 = *26.81*
*3x3x3_oh*: 42.84 51.11 40.09 56.34 34.58 = *44.68*
*4x4x4*: 1:52.41(O) 1:39.06(P) 1:34.25 1:38.52 1:29.05(P) = *1:37.28*
*5x5x5*: 2:52.31 2:57.94 2:55.97 2:54.55 2:27.83 = *2:54.28*
*2x2x2_bf*: 1:32.25, 1:29.47 = *1:29.47*
*3x3x3_bf*: DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*Relay*: *5:10.47*(P)
*Square-1*: 1:12.40 1:53.91(P) 1:44.40 1:38.66 1:27.03 = *1:36.70*
*Magic*: 1.75 1.88 1.68 3.53 DNF = *2.39*
*Master Magic*: 5.41 16.52 7.47 5.21 4.96 = *6.03*
*MegaMinx*: 4:05.47 3:52.46 3:32.18 3:51.75 3:32.90 = *3:45.70*
*PyraMinx*: 21.56 12.43 13.38 11.21 22.75 = *15.79*
*Fewest Moves*: *30*
Solution: *L' B L B U B' U' B' U' B2 U2 L2 B U' L R D' F' R U' D B2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 L2*
Explanation: Inverse scramble U' R F2 D' B U2 B' L2 D B2 R U2 D B U' R' F D'
2X2X2 (6): D2 U R' F D R'
2X2X3 (10): L' U B' L2
Rest of first layer + 1 middle layer edge (13): U2 B2 U
final middle layer edge + corners last layer (21): B U B U' B' L' B' L
This leaves 6 edges that need permuting and 2 edges that need orienting after 21 moves. If you think it is impossible to do that in only 9 moves, look at these insertions:
Permute 4 edges (6): L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 B2 before the 2x2x2 block
3-cycle of remaining edges (8): B2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 D after the 4 permuted edges and before the 2x2x2 block cancelling 5 moves
L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 B2, B2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 D, D2 U R' F D R', L' U B' L2, U2 B2 U, B U B U' B' L' B' L

Those are very nice insertions Chris. I cannot imagine finding these within an hour (I suck at corner insertions, but I can do edge-insertions very fast)

Guus, we seem to be tied again. I am just glad we found a completely different solution this time


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Arnaud, I was just wondering if you are still planning on posting the rest of the results up to the current competition by the end of the year. I know you're really busy, so this probably is not possible, but if you need help, I could try doing some of the results.


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 24, 2007)

Victor Larsen

2x2x2
Average: 15.74
Times: 14.45, (22.96), (11.85), 18.75, 14.03

3x3x3
Average: 34.40
Times: 32.43, (32.42), (49.23), 35.93, 34.85

3x3x3 OH
Average: 90.42
Times: 80.00, (121.61), (78.03), 94.46, 96.81

2x2x2 BLD
DNF, DNF
Still working on this

3x3x3 BLD
DNF(4:44.54), DNF
The first was only off by two rotated edges, the second was dismal. I've been working on this, but no payoff.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 24, 2007)

philkt731 said:


> Hey Arnaud, I was just wondering if you are still planning on posting the rest of the results up to the current competition by the end of the year. I know you're really busy, so this probably is not possible, but if you need help, I could try doing some of the results.


I know I have been saying this a lot of times, but I actually have a lot of these results already in my database. I just have to sit down and start posting them (nicely formatted and all). All results should be there by the end of the year.


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 25, 2007)

Victor Larsen

4x4x4
Average: 2:26.63
Times: (2:22.84), (2:33.23), 2:27.96, 2:23.70, 2:28.23
I really seem to be stuck at this 2:20.00 mark, I'd say about 60% of my solves are under 2:30, more towards 90% are under 2:40. But not one sub 2:20 solve yet.


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 25, 2007)

Jefferson James

2x2x2
Average= 7.59
7.83, 6.86, (6.31), 8.09, (8.55)
Just practicing 3x3x3 makes these times a little better for me.

3x3x3
Average= 21.82
22.89, 20.02, (18.95), (23.22), 22.56
I practice over 6 hours a day now that im on break.


----------



## fourdown00 (Dec 25, 2007)

3x3x3
Name: Dan Japikse
Average: 45.87
Times: (34.07),42.87,48.33,46.43,(51.26)


----------

